# Frage zu Kompatibilität meiner Hardware mit AURA Sync



## andrx3 (12. Januar 2020)

*Frage zu Kompatibilität meiner Hardware mit AURA Sync*

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich habe mir vor etwas längerer Zeit einen PC zusammen gebaut und nicht sonderlich auf die AURA Sync Funktion geachtet.
Heute ist mir zufälligerweise das Programm AURA aufgefallen, welches mein Interesse geweckt hat.
Anschließend habe ich den PC mal aufgeschraubt und ich habe versucht, meine Lüfter mit AURA über das Motherboard zu synchronisieren.
Dann habe ich den versuch gestartet, die 3 mitgelieferten RGB Lüfter von meinem Thermaltake Level 20 mt ARGB über das eingebaute 5V RGB Switch Board an dem die 3 Lüfter angeschlossen sind, an den RGB Header von meinem ROG Strix B360-F Gaming Motherboard anzuschließen. Jedoch war das nicht möglich, denn ich habe kein Kabel welches das Switch Board mit dem RGB Header verbinden kann (das Switch Board hat 2x 3-Pin "Eingänge", siehe Anlage) und ich habe kein solches Kabel im Internet finden können. Nun kommt die Frage, ob sowas überhaupt existiert bzw. ob ich die Lüfter überhaupt an das Motherboard anschließen kann um sie anschließend mit dem AURA Programm zu steuern.
Außerdem habe ich auch noch versucht, meinen Cooler Master Masterair MA410m CPU Lüfter ebenfalls irgendwie mit AURA zu synchronisieren, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob und wie das möglich ist.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir nach diesem Text noch folgen und eventuell meine Frage beantworten ^^

MfG Andrej


----------



## funky (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Frage zu Kompatibilität meiner Hardware mit AURA Sync*

Hi, geht leider beides nicht, da Dein Board nur einen 12v 4pin RGB Header besitzt. Die Thermaltakte Lüfter/der Controller und der Kühler verfügen über adressierbare LED- 3pin 5v.
Wobei Thermaltake da auf den eigenen Standard der Anschlüsse bei diesem Controller setzt und vermutlich ein Kabel beiliegt, das mit dem 5v ADD Header einiger Boards kompatibel ist, da das Case ja Aura etc. unterstützt.
Wie das mit dem Anschlusskabel des Kühlers für RGB ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber egal wie das aussieht, an Dein Board kannst Du es nicht anschließen.


----------



## andrx3 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Frage zu Kompatibilität meiner Hardware mit AURA Sync*

Hi, danke für die Antwort erstmal.
Das ist echt Schade :/. Gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten die Lüfter irgendwie mit AURA zu synchronisieren?


----------



## funky (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Frage zu Kompatibilität meiner Hardware mit AURA Sync*

Leider nur ein anderes Board, das über einen 3pin 5V ADD Header verfügt (für adressierbare LED). 
Eventuell so etwas? DEEPCOOL RGB-Konverter, 5 V, ADD-RGB auf 12 V RGB-Transfer-Hub, kompatibel mit 3-poligen Schnittstellen, RGB-Produkte von Mainstream M/B Marken ASUS, Gigabyte und MSI: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
Ich weiß aber nicht wie gut oder schlecht so etwas funktioniert. Jedenfalls sind damit nicht alle Effekte möglich, weil ja Dein Mainboard nur alle LEDs gleichzeitig ansprechen kann und nicht einzeln.


----------



## andrx3 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Frage zu Kompatibilität meiner Hardware mit AURA Sync*

Da hätte ich mich lieber besser über das Mainboard informieren müssen.
Ich werde es definitiv mal mit dem Produkt probieren und hoffe dass es funktioniert.
Vielen dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

